# Natural light on a yellow devil



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Some natural light on a nicely colored Eyelash Viper


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

That is 1000% stunning great pic


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

You have certainly nailed this picture taking business.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Owzy said:


> You have certainly nailed this picture taking business.


:whistling2:
amazing what ya can do with a box brownie


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

that is one beautiful viper :no1:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

That is one great pic.......
Would make a nice poster........


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

From same shoot this afternoon


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

stunning pics mate


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> Some natural light on a nicely colored Eyelash Viper
> 
> image


 

wow stunning :notworthy:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Really nice!!!
I recall a meeting in Liverpool some years ago where various speakers where presenting slide shows... some of the photos were terrible especially one dark photo where the speaker said “ I know this photo is a bit dark, but in the middle of the trees there is a pond and in the pond are some newts”...... :whistling2:
I was starting to get bored when the next speaker came forward to do a presentation on his work with Adders..... I thought to myself “I hope his photos are going to be worth looking at”. I sat there amazed at the fantastic photos that this guy had taken... really very good! I believe he put an exhibition of his work together... two of those framed photos (a black adder & a normal colour phase) still take pride of place on my living room wall.:2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PDR said:


> Really nice!!!
> I recall a meeting in Liverpool some years ago where various speakers where presenting slide shows... some of the photos were terrible especially one dark photo where the speaker said “ I know this photo is a bit dark, but in the middle of the trees there is a pond and in the pond are some newts”...... :whistling2:
> I was starting to get bored when the next speaker came forward to do a presentation on his work with Adders..... I thought to myself “I hope his photos are going to be worth looking at”. I sat there amazed at the fantastic photos that this guy had taken... really very good! I believe he put an exhibition of his work together... two of those framed photos (a black adder & a normal colour phase) still take pride of place on my living room wall.:2thumb:


Thanks for that Paul, it was a long time ago but I remember it well.

Glad you still have the pictures

Graeme


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> :whistling2:
> amazing what ya can do with a box brownie


 You can get put on a register for that you know! Brownies in boxes.......Mr Skinner, whatever next?


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I have a friends eyelash in my collection currently that I think would make a nice partner for yours!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats a nice one Laurie

Pm me with its details!

You in Houten next week?


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

I certainly am. You too?

I'm already trying to find more space in my reptile room!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, stunning viper :flrt:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

salvatoruk said:


> I certainly am. You too?
> 
> I'm already trying to find more space in my reptile room!


we're staying at the Ibis hotel in Utrecht on the sat' night..............good plan for a beer or three?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

awesome pics m8:no1:


----------



## Mister Meaner (Jun 1, 2009)

mint picture mate. would really like an eyelash.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

how did you take the photo with natural light, was it outside or something?


----------

